
Tagging the Code - galaxyLogic
https://medium.com/@panuviljamaa/tagging-the-code-c5e59f28ef04
======
galaxyLogic
Tags inserted into code are a bit like hyperlinks in the web. They can connect
together related but otherwise far-away sections of code in different files.
If hyperlinks are good on the web, why wouldn't they be good in the code as
well?

